# are birch tree trunks safe for budgies?



## Nebula21

Hay everyone, havent been on here in a while, hope all of you and your birds are doing good, Jessie is doing fine. Just have a question as im getting unclear answers when googling it.

Are silver birch tree trunks safe for budgies? I want to use a birch trunk (without the twigs or leaves on it) for a decor project idea that I had. It isnt actually intended to be for my budgie but she is obviously going to want to sit on it or inspect it and i just wanted to know if they are safe for budgies just in case she does try to chew on it. The company I found that sells them says they are all Kilm dried so that will kill anything potentially living in/on it, but just wanted to check if the trunk and bark on the trunk etc would be ok.

Thanks in advance for your advice.

Have a nice evening everyone!

:lovie 1:tweet tweet


----------



## Sim

Hello.

I have read that the bark of the birch tree contains tannic acid, that might irritate the mucous membranes of the most sensitive birds. 
However, if you make the branches dry out before putting them in your birds' cage, the budgies wouldn't be as prone to ingest the bark as they would have been if it was "fresh". And if they only ingest small amounts of bark, they should be fine.
So, apparently, using birch tree branches is okay as long as you make them dry. 

Anyway, I never used this kind of branches, so I would suggest you to wait for other users who might help you better than I can.

I hope this helps. :001_smile:


----------



## Jonah

https://www.talkbudgies.com/article.../389169-safe-toxic-items.html?highlight=birch

I alway's used dead branches that were easy to peel the bark off of, and then bake in oven to kill any mites/pest's.:001_smile:


----------



## Nebula21

Sim said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have read that the bark of the birch tree contains tannic acid, that might irritate the mucous membranes of the most sensitive birds.
> However, if you make the branches dry out before putting them in your birds' cage, the budgies wouldn't be as prone to ingest the bark as they would have been if it was "fresh". And if they only ingest small amounts of bark, they should be fine.
> So, apparently, using birch tree branches is okay as long as you make them dry.
> 
> Anyway, I never used this kind of branches, so I would suggest you to wait for other users who might help you better than I can.
> 
> I hope this helps. :001_smile:





Jonah said:


> https://www.talkbudgies.com/article.../389169-safe-toxic-items.html?highlight=birch
> 
> I alway's used dead branches that were easy to peel the bark off of, and then bake in oven to kill any mites/pest's.:001_smile:


hello

thank you both for your replies. it isnt actually the branches i want to use, its the actual trunk itself and i wanted to leave the bark on it as its silver/white which is the effect i wanted, im using it for decorative purposes, not for the birds cage but as my bird is out a lot of the time she will probably mess with it anyway. the company who sells them says they are dried in a kilm which i think is the same as baking them in an oven, i was just a bit worried about her chewing the bark.. maybe if its unclear it would be best if i look for an alternative idea


----------



## Krazybirdlady19

from everything i've read birch trees are OK. I would (to be sure) bake them in the oven to be extra sure. I live in the Pacific Northwest of Canada so just about everything is covered in moss but scruptulous cleaning and baking should be OK.


----------



## Goldenwing

It is good of you to be sure your decorations are budgie-safe. I know my budgie doesn't exactly eat house plants but has been known to nibble on things and use any hanging object as a perch. Unfortunately, the official TB list of poisonous plants includes birch. I tend to error on the side of safety and follow the suggestions of Talk Budgies. That goes triple if they come from FaeryBee. Here is the link to the list: https://www.talkbudgies.com/your-bu...-poisonous-budgies-other-toxic-materials.html

Best of luck and kudos to you for thinking ahead about safety!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Since you are planning to leave the bark on the trunk and indicate you were planning on using it for decorative purposes, I would suggest you find a different alternative.

Birch bark contains salicytic acid.
While using birch branches (stripped of bark) is fine for perches, I would personally not subject my birds to contact and possible ingestion of the bark.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Nebula21

FaeryBee said:


> *Since you are planning to leave the bark on the trunk and indicate you were planning on using it for decorative purposes, I would suggest you find a different alternative.
> 
> Birch bark contains salicytic acid.
> While using birch branches (stripped of bark) is fine for perches, I would personally not subject my birds to contact and possible ingestion of the bark.
> 
> Best wishes!*


hello. yeeah i had already considered stripping the bark off as an option just to be safe, i wanted the white effect which is why i originally wanted the bark on it. do you think it would be ok to use paint on it? you know the child friendly paint that says non toxic?

the company i was going to buy from also sell plain stripped pine poles. they should be safe too correct as they have no bark on them?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Carla,
You can use paint on the trunk but be aware that the trunk is wood and budgies like to chew on wood. 
You'd be better off leaving whatever safe wood you choose to use unpainted or ensure you use a wood that you know has safe bark.*


----------



## Nebula21

FaeryBee said:


> *Carla,
> You can use paint on the trunk but be aware that the trunk is wood and budgies like to chew on wood.
> You'd be better off leaving whatever safe wood you choose to use unpainted or ensure you use a wood that you know has safe bark.*


hi there

i have been trying to research it for weeks, some sites say the wood is safe others say the branches but not lumber is safe, some say bark isnt safe and other sites say it is. i dont know what is the easiest option to go with that is known to be 100% safe, its all very confusing, the other problem is trying to find somewhere online to buy these


----------



## FaeryBee

*What specifically are you trying to make?

If you are making a playground, then grapevine branches would be a great choice.*


----------



## Nebula21

FaeryBee said:


> *What specifically are you trying to make?
> 
> If you are making a playground, then grapevine branches would be a great choice.*


my bird already has her own big playground/play stand, what im trying to do is just a deocr thing as im currently decorating. have you ever seen that rustic type of decor, that has a lot of natural elements, like the nordic type style, where a lot of logs or tree branches are used for decor. for example iv seen people use birch poles just put in the corner of a room as a deocoration.

ill attach some photos i found off google images to this thread to show you what i mean (hope its ok to do that)

im trying to achieve something like that, it isnt actually meant for the bird but as you know, budgies don't leave anything alone lol. i dont really mind her playing with it aswell but i just want to make sure whatever i use is safe just in-case she does mess with it.

having a real hard time 1) figuring out what type of wood to use that is safe for my bird and 2) actually trying to find somewhere to buy a peice the size i need.

think i might give up on the idea lol


----------



## FaeryBee

*Ah, now I understand! :001_tongue:*


----------



## Nebula21

FaeryBee said:


> *Ah, now I understand! :001_tongue:*


Iv had some luck and found someone local who supplies Mountain ash, on the safe wood list it states it as safe but i couldnt find anything regarding the bark. do you happen to know if the bark on the mountain ash is safe?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yes, Mountain Ash (Rowan) wood and bark is safe for use with budgies.

Please ensure the wood has not been treated with pesticides or any chemicals.*


----------



## Nebula21

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, Mountain Ash (Rowan) wood and bark is safe for use with budgies.
> 
> Please ensure the wood has not been treated with pesticides or any chemicals.*


Ok great. Thank you for all your help


----------



## FaeryBee

*You're very welcome, Carla.
I'd like to see a picture of your finished product when it's completed!*


----------

